# Günstige Schuhe für Plattformpedal



## meandmyGT (9. November 2009)

Muss es fÃ¼r den gelegentlichen Freerideeinsatz mit Plattformpedal (meist fahre ich Clickies) eigentlich immer gleich ein Schuh von 5.10 sein?  

Heute im Schuhdiscounter waren fast unbegrenzt viele Paare die ich mir durchaus vorstellen kÃ¶nnte, teilweise sogar knÃ¶chelhoch.
KÃ¶nnt ihr vielleicht welche im Discounterbereich empfehlen?

Die Sohlen kamen mir teilweise recht griffig vor und auch nicht allzu weich.

Gibt es eine MÃ¶glichkeit die GummihÃ¤rte so spontan im Laden zu testen? Vielleicht mit dem Fingernagel?

Welche Sohlenprofilierung ist fÃ¼r Plattformpedale (ich fahre Specialized Mag und Shimano DX) geeignet? Die mit kleinen runden "Knubbeln" kam mir am besten vor, die gab es aber nicht in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe.
Naja, fÃ¼r â¬ 15 - 25 und fÃ¼r den seltenen Einsatz sahen die eigentlich recht brauchbar aus. Was denkt ihr darÃ¼ber?

Die 5.10 beginnen ja erst so ab â¬100 oder knÃ¶chelhoch â¬130, auÃerdem gibt's hier in der Gegend keinen BikehÃ¤ndler der 5.10 fÃ¼hrt, so dass man die mal nÃ¤her ansehen kÃ¶nnte.

Gibt es irgendwelche anderen Sportarten (auÃer Klettern) die Schuhe mit sehr weicher Sohle haben? Vielleicht Hallenturnschuhe? Bowlingschuhe?

Danke schonmal!

Jamboree


----------



## Levty (9. November 2009)

Wanderschuhe mit normaler Sohle... Schau dich vielleicht nach gebrauchten um.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (9. November 2009)

Mir wurde erklärt, dass grobe Sohlen (also die von Wanderstiefeln) ungeeignet sind, weil a) die Fibramsohle schlicht zu hart sei und b) man mit den Stollen an den Pins hängen bleiben kann. Ich mache gerade selbst erste Erfahrungen mit Flats...   

Ich denke, es kommt wirklich darauf an, dass die Sohle steif und doch weich ist, damit die Pins greifen. Die allerdings machen die Sohle sehr schnell kaputt, was wiederum dazu führt, dass man mehrere paar Schuhe pro Jahr verschleißt, statt nur einem alle paar Jahre. 

Heißt: Ich kaufe mir 5.10 bei Hibike als Schnäppchen. Die oder die.


----------



## Murph (10. November 2009)

Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem.
Hat schon mal jemand Sicherheitsschuhe ausprobiert?
Der Gedanke kam mir die Tage so in den Kopf als ich bei mir im Keller s letzt aufgeräumt hab.Sind halbhoch,Wasserdicht,stabil und haben eine griffige Sohle.
Ich werd´s einfach mal probieren.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. November 2009)

Murph schrieb:


> Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem.
> Hat schon mal jemand Sicherheitsschuhe ausprobiert?
> Der Gedanke kam mir die Tage so in den Kopf als ich bei mir im Keller s letzt aufgeräumt hab.Sind halbhoch,Wasserdicht,stabil und haben eine griffige Sohle.
> Ich werd´s einfach mal probieren.



Ich denke, die werden den Druck aufs Pedal sicher erhöhen - bei _dem _Gewicht.    Ob Du allerdings Gefühl darin hast... Kommt halt immer drauf an, was man machen will mit und auf dem Bike. Ich brauche Halt, Sicherheit _und _Gefühl.


----------



## Mr.T (10. November 2009)

Bei ebay gibt es oft Skatesneaker (z.B. Vans) in seltsamen Farbkombinationen oder "veraltete" Modelle neu und zum kleinen Preis. Mein letztes Paar Vans in rot-weiß-blau war nicht besonders schön, aber für 14 auch unschlagbar günstig und ideal Für Flatpedale!


----------



## cologne-spawn (10. November 2009)

Hab mir letzte Woche hohe trekking schuhe von wolfskin geholt.bin am sonntag damit gefahren.einfach perfekt.beißen sich top in die pedale,guter halt in den schuhen.lassen sich super reinigen und sind vor allen dingen weitgehens wasserdicht.sinn natürlich etwas teurer als 25 euronen aber man kann sie im winter ja auch so noch anziehen.

grüße us kölle!!
Jage nie was du nicht Töten kannst!!


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (10. November 2009)

hey leute, bin auch grad am überlegen, ob ich mir five ten fr-schuhe hole!
fahre z.Z. mit alten nike-sneakers für damals 40euros! geht auch gut! die 120euro sind schon heftig, aber ich brauch halt grip;-)
aber ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nur flatpedale fahre! würd ich meistens mit klickies fahren so wie @meandmygt, dann würd ich auf jeden fall sneakers fahren! ich finde weicheres wellenprofil am besten! das profil z.B. von adidas sambas find ich persönlich nicht optimal!gruss


----------



## X-TRIME (11. November 2009)

Hallo meandmyGT,

schau dir doch mal bei hibike die 2009-er O'Neal Rampage an.
Die gibt es jetzt zum halben Preis und sollten für deine Zwecke ganz gut geeignet sein, wobei sie halt nur bis zu den Knöcheln gehen.

Ich fahre auch die Specialized Mag mit den O'Neal Rampage (allerdings nur auf Touren, kein Freeride) und da gibt es kein ungewolltes Verrücken auf den Pedalen.
Bequem sind sie auch noch.

Grüße


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. November 2009)

@X-TRIME: Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## a.nienie (11. November 2009)

Murph schrieb:


> Stehe vor dem gleichen Problem.
> Hat schon mal jemand Sicherheitsschuhe ausprobiert?
> Der Gedanke kam mir die Tage so in den Kopf als ich bei mir im Keller s letzt aufgeräumt hab.Sind halbhoch,Wasserdicht,stabil und haben eine griffige Sohle.
> Ich werd´s einfach mal probieren.



frag mal den beinharten kollegen f.topp,
der fährt auch mit sicherheitsschuhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murph (11. November 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> frag mal den beinharten kollegen f.topp,
> der fährt auch mit sicherheitsschuhen.


 Siehste!
Hat´s auch schon gedacht das ich den Frabk schon mit Sischus gesehen hab.


----------



## Azn_Schnee (11. November 2009)

Trailsurfer1982 schrieb:


> hey leute, bin auch grad am überlegen, ob ich mir five ten fr-schuhe hole!
> fahre z.Z. mit alten nike-sneakers für damals 40euros! geht auch gut! die 120euro sind schon heftig, aber ich brauch halt grip;-)




Also ich hab seit 2 Wochen die neuen FR von 5.10 und bin vollkommen zufrieden!!!
Die Schuhe sehen nicht nur schick aus und sind recht pflegeleicht, mit den Schuhen ist schlechter Halt bei trockener Witterung oder Nässe absolute Vergangenheit...
Also ich kann sie nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## Machiavelli (11. November 2009)

X-TRIME schrieb:


> Hallo meandmyGT,
> 
> schau dir doch mal bei hibike die 2009-er O'Neal Rampage an.
> Die gibt es jetzt zum halben Preis und sollten für deine Zwecke ganz gut geeignet sein, wobei sie halt nur bis zu den Knöcheln gehen.
> ...



Bitte nicht kaufen! Mit Abstand das schlimmste, was ich bisher gefahren bin. Weich wie Gummi, kein Halt und der Grip ist auch nicht gerade das wahre.

Bei Chainreaction gibt es momentan jede Menge 5.10s für Preise von 60-80. Die paar Euro mehr lohnen sich wirklich.


----------



## Tom Servo (11. November 2009)

Yo, hab mein neues Paar an Impact 2 Lows da fÃ¼r 70â¬ bekommen, wÃ¤hrend se anderswo fÃ¼r 100â¬ und drÃ¼ber gehen.


----------



## neo-bahamuth (11. November 2009)

Je nach Wetter und Untergrund halten die zB sehr gut auf Plattformpedalen (vorausgesetzt die Pins sind nicht zwischen den Rillen hehe), sind aber nicht so billig 

http://www.bw-online-shop.com/cgi-b...ub2=Haix Einsatzstiefel,&wkid=643191463714797

Ich selber hab den BW Bergstiefel leicht von Haix, dessen Sohle klebt wie die der normalen Kampfstiefel wie irre an den Plattformpedalen.
Aber BW-Stiefel beim Radfahren sind nicht so jedermanns Sache 

Als nächste werd ich mal die Oakley SI8 Assault Boots testen *g*


----------



## meandmyGT (12. November 2009)

Hallo! Danke an Alle!
Ich habe mir jetzt doch die 5.10 bestellt, mal hoffen, dass die GrÃ¶Ãe hinkommt.

@Bergradlerin: Danke fÃ¼r den Link, ich hab mir die Rennie's bestellt, also die halbhohen.

Das glatte Leder ist vermutlich etwas pflegeleichter als das Nubuk der Sam Hills, auÃerdem viel besser zu imprÃ¤gnieren. Vielleicht sind sie etwas wÃ¤rmer und schwerer, aber sie geben wohl mehr KnÃ¶chelschutz und auch fÃ¼rs Laufen (Tragepassagen), mehr halt im FuÃ. 
FÃ¼r knapp â¬80 sicher ihr Geld wert!
Das Schlangenleder der Hill's war mir ein bisschen sehr BlingBling...
GrÃ¼Ãe
Jamboree


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Gib Bescheid, wie sie _aus_fallen und _ge_fallen, ja?


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (12. November 2009)

werd mir wohl die sam hill holen!
gruss michi


----------



## meandmyGT (13. November 2009)

Ich werde euch berichten, was die Rennies so taugen!
Mal schauen, wie lange sie das Angebot für  79 noch aufrecht erhalten können, die Größenaußwahl ist nicht mehr sehr groß, zumindest beim Rennie


----------



## Eisfochel (13. November 2009)

cologne-spawn schrieb:


> Hab mir letzte Woche hohe trekking schuhe von wolfskin geholt.bin am sonntag damit gefahren.einfach



Jack Wolfskin hat ja nu aber diverseste Modelle im Angebot. Welche meinst Du?


Gruß,,

Eisfochel


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (13. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

beim Fraxn in den Bergen zieh ich meine Lowa-Bergstiefel an... 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## a.nienie (13. November 2009)

Eisfochel schrieb:


> Jack Wolfskin hat ja nu aber diverseste Modelle im Angebot. Welche meinst Du?



die alte wolfskin sohle (mit der tatze) am star trek war für plattform pedale super.
bei den 2009er modellen habe ich da meine bedenken.
die meisten haben eine sehr grobe, feste vibram sohle.

trage im moment treckingschuhe von patagonia,
mit einer dünneren, weicheren vibram sohle 
schuh ist leider zu dünn für den winter.


----------



## RetroRider (16. November 2009)

Zu meiner eigenen Schande hab ich hier auch mal den O´Neal Rampage empfohlen. Auf den Xpedo MX-5 ist der Grip mieser als bei billigen Trekking-Schuhen, auf Atomlab-Pins geht´s einigermaßen. Die Sohle zeigt nach einem halben Jahr Auflösungserscheinungen. Dafür sticht das Fußklima aus der Preisklasse heraus, solang´s trocken und nicht zu kalt ist.

Zum eigentlichen Anliegen: Ich suche Schuhe für den Winter, die folgende Eigenschaften vereinen:


GoreTex-Membran und Wärmeisolation wie SH-MW80
flexibler Schaft wie SH-MW80
Sohle wie 5.10 Impact

Also quasi ein SH-MW80 für Plattform. Momentan fahre ich die Merrell Moab GTX, aber die hohe Vibram-Sohle vermittelt nicht übermäßig viel Sicherheit auf dem Pedal.


----------



## Murph (17. November 2009)

Will doch jetzt mal mein Erfahrung mit Sicherheitsschuhe kund tun. 

Wie befürchtet ist die Sohle zu widerstandsfähig gegenüber den Pins.
Dadurch geben diese keinen richtigen Halt auf´m Pedal.

Hatte ein halbhohes Outdoormodell probiert.
Am Samstag bei den herrlichen Wetter wars aber ansonsten genau der richtige Schuh!
Wassrdicht,stabil und kuschelig warm.
Und man kann super damit laufen auf wurzelige,steinigen Wegen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MichiP (19. November 2009)

5.10 fallen die eher normal,klein oder groß aus???

gruß

Michele


----------



## scylla (19. November 2009)

Die Impact 2 sind in der Länge "normal", aber bei der Breite eher "groß". 
Deswegen habe ich die eine Nummer kleiner als meine normalen Radschuhe gekauft (also 38 anstatt 39), weil ich sonst darin schwimmen würde.

Schau mal bei Hibike, da gibt's eine Größentabelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meandmyGT (19. November 2009)

Mir hat ein Händler heute erzählt, sie würden eher klein ausfallen.
Das steht aber im Widerspruch zu fast allen anderen Aussagen hier!
Ich hatte 43er an und die waren mir zu groß (v.a. zu lang, die Ferse hatte keinen Halt). 

Jetzt mal schauen, morgen oder übermorgen kommen meine Rennies in 42.
Hoffentlich ist das nicht wieder zu klein!

Grüße
Jamboree


----------



## MichiP (19. November 2009)

Danke für die Info


----------



## meandmyGT (20. November 2009)

So heute sind meine 5.10 Rennie's gekommen. Sie fallen wirklich recht groß aus (Größe 42- normalerweise habe ich 42,5, bei Salomon 43 1/3 ).
Aber in die Rennies passen noch dickere Socken (Winter) oder ne Einlegesohle (Sommer).
Also die richtige Größe für mich.

Top Verarbeitung! Fast komplett aus Glattleder. Der weiße Knöchelschutz wird wahrscheinlich am Alu der Kurbel bald durch Abbrieb dunkel. Das grau-beige Grundmaterial sieht nicht wahnsinnig schmutzempfindlich aus und ist leicht abwaschbar.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. November 2009)

ja, 510 fallen gross und sehr breit aus ! was grip betrifft , unschlagbar - hatte schon zig versch. andere schuhe an - alle kein vergleich !!!


----------



## kroiterfee (20. November 2009)

wesentlich günster als die 5.10 sind nike air whistler...


----------



## meandmyGT (26. November 2009)

Habe gerade gesehen, dass Hibike die Rennies noch weiter gesenkt hat: 69 (!) und das für halbhohe 5.10!

Die Rennies sind klasse, Grip und Verarbeitung 1A!

Habe für meine noch 79 gezahlt und inzwischen denke ich, sie wären auch das doppelte Wert!

Grüße
Jamboree


----------



## RetroRider (2. Dezember 2009)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Ich selber hab den BW Bergstiefel leicht von Haix, dessen Sohle klebt wie die der normalen Kampfstiefel wie irre an den Plattformpedalen.
> Aber BW-Stiefel beim Radfahren sind nicht so jedermanns Sache
> [...]



Die Stiefel schränken die Sprunggelenkbeweglichkeit ein - stört das nicht beim Pedalieren? 
Aber ich hab mich mal inspirieren lassen und mir die [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000VBHFC4/ref=s9_simz_gw_s0_p200_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1X3BX42NB5RN8EXGJBQF&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=463375173&pf_rd_i=301128"]MFH "Outdoor Security-Boots Halbschuhe"[/ame] (aka Fox "Adventure Low") gekauft. Eigentlich hab ich für 25 kein brauchbares Schuhwerk erwartet, aber die Neugier war stärker. Langzeiterfahrungen stehen noch aus, ich bin erst 2 Stunden bei Regen und 2°C gefahren.


Größe: Die Dinger fallen sehr groß aus - ähnlich 5.10.
Grip auf dem Pedal: Sehr gut. Die Sohle "klebt".
Witterungsbeständigkeit: Kein Wassereinbruch, kein Wärmeverlust. Der Schuh ist bestimmt in einem riesigen Witterungsspektrum bedenkenlos einsetzbar.
Tragekomfort und Abrollverhalten beim Gehen: Fantastisch. Da verspricht der Artikeltext nicht zuviel.
Verarbeitung: Nennen wir´s mal "effektiv".  Viele Doppelnähte. Die Chemiegestank verströmende Sohle ist nicht nur verklebt, sondern auch am Rand festgenäht. Unter der Einlegesohle kommt als Material Pappe zum Vorschein. Da ich kein Schuhexperte bin, kann ich nicht vorhersagen ob das nicht langfristig zu Geruchsproblemen führt. (Aber Antischwitzcreme ist sowieso nie verkehrt)
Gewicht: Geht für mich in Ordnung. CC-Schuhe sind natürlich leichter, aber für Alltag, DDD und Spaßtouren sind die Dinger zu gebrauchen.

Fazit: Überraschend gute Funktion. Viel brauchbarer als modischere Kunststoff-Stinkbomben aus dieser Preisklasse.

Zum Schluß noch der große Nachteil: Die Dinger sind potthäßliche Brocken. Sowas würde man als Strafgefangener oder Rekrut erwarten. Aber einige Leute stehen ja auf die moderesistente Armeestiefel-Optik.
Das Fehlen von reflektierenden Flächen gibt im Winter-Alltagseinsatz Punktabzug, aber die Pluspunkte überwiegen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (2. Dezember 2009)

meandmyGT schrieb:


> Habe gerade gesehen, dass Hibike die Rennies noch weiter gesenkt hat: 69 (!) und das für halbhohe 5.10!
> 
> Die Rennies sind klasse, Grip und Verarbeitung 1A!
> 
> Habe für meine noch 79 gezahlt und inzwischen denke ich, sie wären auch das doppelte Wert!



Ich habe sie auch bestellt und bin sehr zufrieden.
Meine Schuhgröße: 40. Die Schuhe: 40. Passt.


----------



## biker-wug (12. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

was ist von den Shimano SH AM 40 zu halten.

Würde die günstig bekommen. Sind die auch für längere Touren geeignet?

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (29. Dezember 2009)

hey
habe mir heut nach ewigen überlegungen endlich 5.10 bestellt.
und zwar die "high impact"
denke das die hohe version bei ruppigen dh-strecken mehr stabilität bringt!


----------



## Genchu (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahre mit Air Force 1 Mid. Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme. Pedalen hab eich die von Atomlab. Natürlich ist der Schuh nicht wasserdicht und nicht speziell zum Radfahren gemacht aber ich finde es ist nen guter Allrounder.

Schuh: http://www.inflammable.com/nike-air...ac1427a2c25b005f4be158257501&pcode=googlebase

Pedale: http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20599_GI-Pedale-mit-Konuslager.html


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Dezember 2009)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was ist von den Shimano SH AM 40 zu halten.
> 
> ...



Bißchen späte Antwort 
Habe die SH AM 40 und bin sehr zufrieden. Du kannst auch unter den Innensohlen weiche oder harte "Platten" reinlegen (sind im Lieferumfang dabei), um somit die Flexibilität der Sohle zu ändern. Ich fahre mit der weichen "Platte", reicht mir, bin auch schon Tagestouren in den Alpen damit gefahren.
Zudem kann mann beide Innensohlen raus nehmen, eine ist die normale Einlegsohle und darunter eine Art Dämpfungseinlegsohle. Somit können die Schuhe gut trocknen.
Das Gewicht geht für einen Enduroschuh in Ordnung.
Die Sohle ist griffig.

Hast Du eine offizielle günstige Quelle? 

Grüße!


----------



## meandmyGT (8. Januar 2010)

Hier noch ein Update zu meinen 5.10 Rennies:







Bewähren sich wie man sieht auch gut im Schnee!
Bisher weder kalte noch nasse Füße (außer dem Schnee, der zum Schaft reinkommt).

Bisher absolut begeistert! Super Verarbeitung.
Bei Hibike gibts die immer noch für 69!


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Januar 2010)

Kann mich _meandmyGT_ nur anschließen...


----------



## neo-bahamuth (8. Januar 2010)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Die Stiefel schränken die Sprunggelenkbeweglichkeit ein - stört das nicht beim Pedalieren?



Also ich hab ja die Version von Haix, die zumindest sind einmal eingetragen im Sprunggelenkbereich äußerst flexibel und auch beim Radfahren sehr angenehm. Über die Lowa-BW-Stiefel kann ich hierzu nix sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre auch schon jahrelang normale BMX-/Skate- bzw. Freizeitschuhe. Die Sohle muss halt einen guten Grip bieten, da kann man die Pedale ja mit zum Einkauf nehmen. Seit drei Jahren fahre ich "Vegetarian Shoes" aus England und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihnen.


----------



## RetroRider (19. Januar 2010)

neo-bahamuth schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja die Version von Haix, die zumindest sind einmal eingetragen im Sprunggelenkbereich äußerst flexibel und auch beim Radfahren sehr angenehm. Über die Lowa-BW-Stiefel kann ich hierzu nix sagen.



Vielleicht hätte ich doch die hohen Fox Adventure nehmen sollen, bei den Halbschuhen fliegt ständig Streugut rein. 
Aber der TE wollte ja spezialisierte Bike-Schuhe und da sind die 5.10 optimal (bis auf Nässeeignung).


----------



## tomCanyon_1 (19. Januar 2010)

Wow... die 5.10er schauen gut aus und für den Preis...


----------



## Trailsurfer1982 (20. Januar 2010)

hab heut mein 5.10 high impact probegefahren...
grip ist schon brutal...


----------



## EinStift (20. Januar 2010)

Taugen diese ganzen "All-Mountain" Schuhe für Flats zum Touren? Brauch da nämlich auch dringend ein paar.


----------



## ash64 (23. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand rein zufällig den Mavic MTB-Schuh Alpine? Muss mir demnächst auch welche kaufen. Und finde den ganz nett.


----------



## allex2 (9. Februar 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Yo, hab mein neues Paar an Impact 2 Lows da für 70 bekommen, während se anderswo für 100 und drüber gehen.


macht doch einfach bei  bike-mailorder den preisalarm und schon bekommste die "five ten" noch günstiger


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Februar 2010)

..bin auch 510 fan --- hab die hohen . einziges manko bisher : bei minus 9  gard ist die sohle "eingefroren" , wurde steif , verlor die elastizität ...


----------



## ash64 (9. Februar 2010)

allex2 schrieb:


> macht doch einfach bei  bike-mailorder den preisalarm und schon bekommste die "five ten" noch günstiger



Habe ich mal versucht für Straitline Plattformpedale.
Preis bei BM 124,90  und bei Hibike 115 
Konnte er mir für den Preis nicht verkaufen so die Antwort, tja dann halt nicht  Kauf ich halt nur noch bei Hibike...


----------

